# Q-MATZ Nonstick BBQ Mats - NEW!



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2013)

You've probably seen a couple posts about my newest products available called Q-Matz

They are Nonstick Mats used for cooking with indirect heat on your BBQ or Smoker













DSCF5804.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 3, 2013






*Now Available......*

*18" Wide Mats = $6.14/ft.
24" Wide Mats = $8.19/ft.*

*https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46*

What Are Q-MATZ?
Q-MATZ are Teflon Coated Fiberglass Mats
The non-stick properties of Q-MATS keep food from sticking, and allow for easy clean up

Are Q-MATZ FDA Approved?
Q-MATZ are constructed from materials that are FDA Compliant

Advantages of Using Q-MATZ
- FDA Approved Materials
- Heat Resistant up to 260°C/500°F while using indirect heat**
- Food can be easily removed without sticking
- 3/16" x 3/16" mesh allows for excellent air circulation around your food
- Heat circulates around all sides of your food for even cooking
- Use on just about any pellet grill, gas grill, charcoal grill or even your oven 
- Use in a dehydrator to keep food from sticking
- Great for grilling, smoking or cooking fish, vegetables, nuts
- Great for any sticky foods
- Great for bread, pizza or even cookies!
- Small foods will not fall thru the mesh and into your grill or smoker
- Great for smoking or drying Jerky!
- Great for Smoking Cheese Too!
- Freezer & microwave safe
- Easy cleanup with soap and water
- Dishwasher Safe too!
- Once cleaned, will not transfer odors to your next cook
- Can be easily cut to just about any size or shape with a scissors
- With proper cleaning, your Q-MATZ will last for many years!


** Use QMatz with indirect heat only
    Using QMATZ with a "Direct Flame" can permanently damage the materials


----------



## harvest122 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just ordered some of these on Saturday and am excited to give them a try!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 3, 2013)

I won't smoke without them! Makes cleanup a breeze!

Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2013)

Iam gonna have to look into these.  Can you use these for everything in the smoker?


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 3, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Iam gonna have to look into these. Can you use these for everything in the smoker?


I use them with everything!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2013)

Alot easier to clean than the racks?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2013)

Are there holes in them?


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 3, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Alot easier to clean than the racks?


You can basically just spray them off with your sink sprayer then just a light wipe with a soapy sponge. Nothing really sticks to them. Your racks will still get stuff stuck to them but it's not as bad as without the Q-Matz.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 19, 2013)

I used mine finally yesterday.....clean up was way too easy.  Wish the grates were that easy!

Kat


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 19, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh!

"Q-Grates"

Who'd a thought???

THX!

TJ


----------



## frosty (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally got around to ordering Q-Matz!  Looking forward to using another great A-Maze-N Product from Todd fertile mind!


----------



## malesnail (Apr 3, 2013)

Any one from England reading this post, I saw them for sale in pound land won't find them cheaper anywhere else guaranteed.


----------



## kenmus (Apr 7, 2013)

not knockin the qmatz, because i do like them. but the bacon on the abts didn't get done. didn't know till i took them out, so had to turn them over

and put them in the oven.  same thing with ground jerky i made. cheese turned out great.  what am i doing wrong? smoked at 225 for atbs and 140

to 160 for jerky. some  advice would be helpful.   thanks   ken


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2013)

kenmus said:


> not knockin the qmatz, because i do like them. but the bacon on the abts didn't get done. didn't know till i took them out, so had to turn them over
> 
> and put them in the oven.  same thing with ground jerky i made. cheese turned out great.  what am i doing wrong? smoked at 225 for atbs and 140
> 
> to 160 for jerky. some  advice would be helpful.   thanks   ken


Not sure if it's the Q-Mats???

Only way to tell is to cook some ABT's on the mats and some off the mats, at the same time

Looks like a good experiment for me!!

Todd


----------



## njfoses (May 15, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Not sure if it's the Q-Mats???
> 
> Only way to tell is to cook some ABT's on the mats and some off the mats, at the same time
> 
> ...


Just received my mats today, looking forward to using them in my mes.  Did you end up ever conducting the experiment?


----------



## travisb (May 29, 2013)

Can I use the Q-Matz on my propane grill for things like burgers, fish, and veggies, or would it get too hot when it's on high?


----------



## tjohnson (May 29, 2013)

Indirect heat only

Direct flame can exceed 1200°

TJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Thanks,Todd. Been waiting until you started selling them.

 I'll have enough , hidden monet in a few days to order some.

Found them all over the Web at E-bay , other dealers and such , but you are my go to guy , so I'll contact you soon.

Stan   aka   oldschoolbbq


----------



## travisb (May 29, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Indirect heat only
> 
> Direct flame can exceed 1200°
> 
> TJ


Thanks Todd! I'll keep them in the smoker then.


----------



## djbrady33 (Jun 23, 2013)

I just got my black Q-Matz and used this week-end on my Horizon Smoker. What a super product to use on your smoker for fish, jerky, shrimp, and other smaller items. I smoked catfish and shrimp and they came out great. What is nice about the Q-Matz is you can cut them with scissors to fit your smoker and they clean up so easily. I was amazed at how easy they were to clean after using. A super product to add to your smoker!


----------



## njfoses (Jun 25, 2013)

djbrady33 said:


> I just got my black Q-Matz and used this week-end on my Horizon Smoker. What a super product to use on your smoker for fish, jerky, shrimp, and other smaller items. I smoked catfish and shrimp and they came out great. What is nice about the Q-Matz is you can cut them with scissors to fit your smoker and they clean up so easily. I was amazed at how easy they were to clean after using. A super product to add to your smoker!


Agreed.  I use them for all my smokes now.


----------



## travisb (Jul 3, 2013)

A must have for jerky. Thanks Todd!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Feb 11, 2015)

Old thread bump but I ordered a couple feet of the Q-Matz to try out and I can't imagine smoking without them now. These are a seriously great product and I'll be ordering more soon. Thanks Todd.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 12, 2015)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Old thread bump but I ordered a couple feet of the Q-Matz to try out and I can't imagine smoking without them now. These are a seriously great product and I'll be ordering more soon. Thanks Todd.



Tototally agree!  Amazing that you can throw them in the dishwasher, great for smoking cheese.  Great for sliding a bunch of stuff in
The smoker at once so the door isn't staying opened and dropping the smoker temp. I love them!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 12, 2015)

Anything that goes in my MES is on Q mats.  Love them.

I need to order more for my mini.


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 18, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Anything that goes in my MES is on Q mats. Love them.
> 
> I need to order more for my mini.


Couple of questions, I am doing some meatloaf this afternoon.

Do Q mats need to be seasoned at all?

In your opinion, should I use the q mat or the ss jerky rack I have.

Never used the q mat before and wondering what's best for meat loaf.

Thank You!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 18, 2015)

They don't need seasoned and will work good with a meatloaf.


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 18, 2015)

c farmer said:


> They don't need seasoned and will work good with a meatloaf.


Thanks! That is what I gathered, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone know if they can be cut?

Need them in a round shape for my WSM, rather than square.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 18, 2015)

yes, they cut very easy.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanx!!


----------



## bena (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a chance to cut and fit my Q-Matz  roll I ordered for my grates on the 3D and used it on some salmon this weekend.  The Q-matz worked great and made things so much easier.   I didn't clean it right away just to keep the smoked food smell in the house a little longer ;-)  Would recommend it and can't wait to use it on some jerky soon!

Thanks Todd!













salmon qmatz.jpg



__ bena
__ Mar 22, 2016


----------



## Hank R (Feb 26, 2018)

Just wondering if I should order a long piece and cut to size or the pre cut ones with a edge.


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 26, 2018)

Whatever minimizes the cost to outfit your particular rig. it is very easy to cut.Try to minimize waste and cost per square inch of end product.

Barry.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 26, 2018)

I got the pre-cut ones because they were designed for my MES 30". They fit perfectly. The edge is a little wider than I'd like, but it keeps the ends from coming apart (I think). I've had them for about 1 1/2 years and they look the same as when I got them. I only use them for smoking, and am still a little hesitant to use them over the direct heat of my Weber gas grill, but others do this all the time, so I guess it works.


----------

